# Gitea port panics



## Ertan (Oct 19, 2020)

Hello,

I am using FreeNAS based on FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p14. I have iocage jail with identical version of FreeBSD inside.

I have installed Gitea 1.12.4 using pkg and tried to run it. Below is the panic details I received


```
root@git:~ # gitea 
2020/10/19 08:13:07 cmd/web.go:107:runWeb() [I] Starting Gitea on PID: 83490
2020/10/19 08:13:07 ...s/setting/setting.go:557:NewContext() [W] Custom config '/usr/local/sbin/custom/conf/app.ini' not found, ignore this if you're running first time
2020/10/19 08:13:07 ...dules/setting/git.go:93:newGit() [I] Git Version: 2.24.1, Wire Protocol Version 2 Enabled
2020/10/19 08:13:07 routers/init.go:118:GlobalInit() [T] AppPath: /usr/local/sbin/gitea
2020/10/19 08:13:07 routers/init.go:119:GlobalInit() [T] AppWorkPath: /usr/local/sbin
2020/10/19 08:13:07 routers/init.go:120:GlobalInit() [T] Custom path: /usr/local/sbin/custom
2020/10/19 08:13:07 routers/init.go:121:GlobalInit() [T] Log path: /usr/local/sbin/log
panic: fail to set message file(en-US): open conf/locale/locale_en-US.ini: no such file or directory

goroutine 1 [running]:
gitea.com/macaron/i18n.initLocales(0xc0001a5835, 0x0, 0x218c766, 0xb, 0xc001180bd0, 0x21fae27, 0x12, 0xc0011dc000, 0x17, 0x17, ...)
        /wrkdirs/usr/ports/www/gitea/work/gitea-1.12.4/vendor/gitea.com/macaron/i18n/i18n.go:57 +0x697
gitea.com/macaron/i18n.I18n(0xc000ebf750, 0x1, 0x1, 0x0, 0x0)
        /wrkdirs/usr/ports/www/gitea/work/gitea-1.12.4/vendor/gitea.com/macaron/i18n/i18n.go:160 +0xf9
code.gitea.io/gitea/routers.InitLocales()
        /wrkdirs/usr/ports/www/gitea/work/gitea-1.12.4/routers/init.go:100 +0x29c
code.gitea.io/gitea/routers.GlobalInit(0x260b100, 0xc001588ce0)
        /wrkdirs/usr/ports/www/gitea/work/gitea-1.12.4/routers/init.go:124 +0x305
code.gitea.io/gitea/cmd.runWeb(0xc00154a6e0, 0x0, 0x0)
        /wrkdirs/usr/ports/www/gitea/work/gitea-1.12.4/cmd/web.go:116 +0x2c9
github.com/urfave/cli.HandleAction(0x1da2be0, 0x22dd988, 0xc00154a6e0, 0xc001487680, 0x0)
        /wrkdirs/usr/ports/www/gitea/work/gitea-1.12.4/vendor/github.com/urfave/cli/app.go:490 +0x82
github.com/urfave/cli.(*App).Run(0xc001494340, 0xc00003c1d0, 0x1, 0x1, 0x0, 0x0)
        /wrkdirs/usr/ports/www/gitea/work/gitea-1.12.4/vendor/github.com/urfave/cli/app.go:264 +0x5f5
main.main()
        /wrkdirs/usr/ports/www/gitea/work/gitea-1.12.4/main.go:109 +0x972
root@git:~ #
```

I do not know how and where to retrieve that locale file at all.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks & Regards,
Ertan


----------



## Ertan (Oct 19, 2020)

OK, found my answer in here: PR 238230

Thanks.


----------

